# problem with intel ich7 82801g and dma on laptop

## ArtX

I have a problem with a laptop acer 5672wmli that have the hard-disk sata of 100gb and the dvd drive pata.

the problem are that I can't activate the DMA on the dvd drive with hdparm.

All work perfectly, but when I use the dvd-drive the pc go very slow and also amarok block when play music.

In internet I read that the solution is to configure the kernel for look the dvd-drive how a sata, for example sr0.

The output of hdparm is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
> 
> /dev/hdc:
> ...

 

other info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # hdparm -i /dev/hdc
> 
> /dev/hdc:
> ...

 

output of lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> ...

 

You can help me?

p.s.: excusme for the english because I don't know this very well. I'm Italian and I posted here because I think that here there are more person that can resolve this problem.

thank you

----------

## P.Kosunen

I have also problem with DMA on dvd-drive. Just updated to Gentoo-2.6.18 kernel and now dvd-drive doesn't work at all (there was some ICH7-M patches in 2.6.18 ).

```
~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GHM (ICH7-M DH) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

04:0a.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

```

```

~ # hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=TSSTcorpDVD-ROM SH-D162C, FwRev=TS02, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

~ # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

read(2097152) returned 1888256 bytes

 Timing buffered disk reads:  read() failed: Input/output error

BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented

```

----------

## ArtX

I have tested three version of kernel, 2.6.15, 2.6.17, 2.6.18, but for the devices I have ever used the same system, sda and hdc.

I don't nterstand one think, if there are a hd sata and a dvd pata, there are two controllers, one for sata nad one for pata or there are only one that control all?

Consequently in the kernel we can built-in the chpset driver for sata and a pata or only one?

----------

## bollucks

With SATA drives you can ignore hdparm - especially since it doesn't work on sata; if  your driver is working on sata then you always have dma regardless. There is nothing stopping you from building as many drivers into your kernel as you like as well, and you have both a sata and pata setup so you need to build the PIIX drivers into your kernel to get dma for your dvd. hdparm does not fix dma problems, it only can diagnose them.

----------

## P.Kosunen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436869.html

-> Hard Disk and CD/DVD Writer

I did kernel config with those instructions and now dvd-drive is /dev/sr0 and is working much better, system is not freezing anymore when reading disc.

Edit:

There is two SATA ports and one PATA channel in this chipset. My Hd is SATA (/dev/sda) and dvd PATA.

----------

## ArtX

perfect

thankyou very much P.Kosunen

now the dvd work perfectly and gentoo rulezzzz in this laptop

----------

